# New Fixed gear shop in Dallas and event



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm going to check it out this Sunday Spet 13th

"The Transit Bicycle Company is launching its grand opening this Sunday, September 13th from noon to sunset. TBC is billing itself as Dallas’ premiere fixed gear bike shop, and is planning a full day of events from an alley cat race, track stand competitions, group ride, and more. Should be a lot of fun"


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I predict a bunch of hipster fixed gear freestylers were present. And Dave with his tasty red and white Dave Cheakas build.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

darn, I missed it! I was hostage to the monsoon rain.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Me too....it was too damn wet...


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Visited the shop today. Had a friendly chat with Mark. It's a small place with some interesting bikes and FG/SS specific parts. It was fun to see some BKs on the wall after I just completed my first build. I told Mark about the FG forum on this website, and he informed me of pedallas.com, which I hadn't heard of before. 

Dave - I also told him about the Train-ing ride. I think they would be interested in spreading the word for next time.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JeffN said:


> Visited the shop today. Had a friendly chat with Mark. It's a small place with some interesting bikes and FG/SS specific parts. It was fun to see some BKs on the wall after I just completed my first build. I told Mark about the FG forum on this website, and he informed me of pedallas.com, which I hadn't heard of before.
> 
> Dave - I also told him about the Train-ing ride. I think they would be interested in spreading the word for next time.



cool..I plan on visiting it this weekend


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I may go by tomorrow. I am going to sneak up to Dallas for the race.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I had a chance to visit the shop yesterday afternoon.....

for a fixie fan, it is great...plenty of muti-colored bling for your fixie....a good assortment of Brooks bar tape, saddles, Velocity rims and some excellent frames....They are getting in new inventory daily... 

The owner, Omar?, is a real nice guy...He used to work at Orange20 Bikes in LA...


It's worth a visit if you like fixed geared bikes,..........


----------

